# Do you think Aziz will ever return?



## Ichiban (Feb 20, 2017)

As some of you know, Aziz was left out of the wa update, do you think it was perhaps due to his design? Do you think We'll ever see Aziz in a new AC game? Why or Why not?


----------



## carp (Feb 20, 2017)

i see no reason for him not to in the future, but perhaps current tensions in public opinion stopped them for doing so.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 23, 2017)

I hope they bring back more villagers in general!


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 24, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> I hope they bring back more villagers in general!



YEAH! Where are Meow and Bow??? They have Sprocket but what about those other lil robo babs? And I think Iggy would be fun to have with Dobie! Old man Cranky and Old man Jock (although it'd be funny if he was Smug too).


----------



## catmerchant (Feb 25, 2017)

I'd really, really like to see a series 2 for the welcome amiibo cards, so many villagers deserve to come back. I'd like to see nintendo bring out more content for animal crossing in general, honestly!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 25, 2017)

I want to see Kit the squirrel back , but he might never come back due to his design being very similar to Conker the squirrel.

RIP Kit, the one that got away


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

I'd love to see Woolio come back


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

oscarotter said:


> i see no reason for him not to in the future, but perhaps current tensions in public opinion stopped them for doing so.



What public opinions?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 26, 2017)

the last AC game he was in was the original, released not long after 9/11, his design is that of a middle-easterner, so i just assumed he hasn't been in any other games since due to his design and the connotations along with it


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> the last AC game he was in was the original, released not long after 9/11, his design is that of a middle-easterner, so i just assumed he hasn't been in any other games since due to his design and the connotations along with it



_seriously?/I]

Nobody hates middle-eastern people lolol. Firstly, they probably didn't put him back in 'cause he's wearing a skirt and since the first Animal Crossing game, nobody even wears pants. Secondly, the bindi is not middle-eastern, it's Hindu and Jain. And finally, India isn't in the middle east, it's in South Asia.

Then again, if Nintendo won't put same-sex marriage in Tomodachi Life, it wouldn't surprise me if that were the case._


----------



## Villager Fan (Mar 5, 2017)

There is zero reason as to why they won't put Aziz in. Animal Crossing for the GC had a huge amount of villagers only to be surpassed by New Leaf (especially after the update). When Wild World came out, MANY villagers were cut due to do space I guess, but they'be slowly been reintroduced in future games. About 70+ villagers are still left out of the fold. Whether or not the next AC games brings them all back is anyone's guess. 

In New Leaf alone, including the Welcome Amiibo update, the brought back 74 villagers from the games that came out prior to Wild World.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 31, 2017)

I think he could, if they put other villagers back into the game I can't see a reason why not. I had no idea there was controversy with this villager, but he's just always looked like a normal lion with blue hair to me. I think eventually Nintendo will probably just release all the old villagers as cards probably if the welcome amiibo cards get enough good reception. That way it's optional to have them in your town and it won't make the game too buggy with all the new villagers. I think he's cool, we need more lion villagers tbh. There's no telling really with Nintendo, because some of the villagers that have been brought back are ones that you think really? to, because there's nobody who's really a fan of them. They did do a good job though on the returning villagers, I feel like they are starting to get the gist of what the ac community wants.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 31, 2017)

I have no clue who Aziz is.


----------



## AccfSally (May 1, 2017)

Barbara said:


> I have no clue who Aziz is.



This is Aziz:


----------



## FAZDrawsSC (May 1, 2017)

While he looks pretty neat, his name is a Muslim name. This would spark controversy among parents and critics alike.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> As some of you know, Aziz was left out of the wa update, do you think it was perhaps due to his design? Do you think We'll ever see Aziz in a new AC game? Why or Why not?



What's the issue with his design?

- - - Post Merge - - -



FreeHelium said:


> As some of you know, Aziz was left out of the wa update, do you think it was perhaps due to his design? Do you think We'll ever see Aziz in a new AC game? Why or Why not?



What's the issue with his design?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2017)

Trust me, almost all the old villagers will be brought back in the next main game. I am extremely convinced.


----------



## Xandra (May 13, 2017)

We need to start a riot NOW! BRING BACK WOOLIO
#MakeACGreatAgain #JusticeForWoolio #MyWoolio


----------

